
Java Drops From Top Programming Language Spot, C Rules - georgecmu
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Application-Development/Java-Drops-From-Top-Programming-Language-Spot-C-Rules-626622/?kc=EWKNLEAU04172012STR2
======
Yhippa
> However, as TIOBE indicated, Android remains Java’s ace in the hole.

I'm assuming that if Oracle wins the lawsuit against Google that they've
accounted for the drastic but unlikely step of Google moving from Java to
another language and VM.

I always assumed that Java was popular in enterprises and scientific research.
I wonder how C is making inroads? I thought that the speed of Java is ever-
increasing.

